# Need code for Samsung DVR - SIR-S4080R



## bearcc (Mar 25, 2009)

Lost the remote. Trying a directv RC 16 which should work per the owner's manual but the codes don't work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Samsung codes
Samsung 10060, 10812, 10702, 10030, 10178, 10019, 10766, 11060, 10056, 10814, 10032, 10217
hope these help

the code to use 20618 on either AV1 or AV2 device


----------



## bearcc (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help but none of them work. I've tried every code in the owenrs manual with no luck.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

the code to use 20618 on either AV1 or AV2 device
this code is for the Samsung DVR must be set to AV1 or AV2 to avoid conflicts with other directv devices.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The only sat codes the RC16 knows is 00001-00004. Which only work on the D10 and subsequent Directv branded receivers.

As rbtravis posted, you can only control the tivo partially using vcr code 20618 on either AV1 or AV2 device. Partially because certain keys like GUIDE are locked to the Directv device on the rc16 remote, and so aren't available in the AV1 or AV2 devices.

Using code 20618, there won't be any power commands on the middle PWR key, nor the TV/DVR ON & OFF keys. So if the tivo is in standby, press the menu key to awaken it.


----------



## bearcc (Mar 25, 2009)

20618 works as you described. thanks for the help. looks like i will have to buy a new one.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you try and other Tivo codes? Virtually every Tivo uses the same IR codeset, with Sony being the one exception I'm aware of, so you should be able to use the codes from any S1, S2, or S3 standalone model as well as any other DTivo model made by Hughes, RCA, Philips, Samsung or the DirecTV branded HDTivo (HR10-250).


----------

